# Japanese derivative markets?



## hissho (10 July 2006)

Hi all
just wondering if anyone is trading the Japanese derivative markets? I guess it should provide a  lot of money-making opportunities as Japan is the second largest economy in the world...

it's just i haven't heard too many ppl talking about it...maybe because of the language barrier? or maybe it's not as good as our local ASX markets?

cheers
hissho


----------



## Nick Radge (10 July 2006)

hissho,
Apart from the TSE products, their commodities are very illiquid. The other major issue I have found is that brokerage has been prohibitively high. 

One can't argue with the current trend in Red Azuki Beans though.

Nick


----------

